# The Official Love Manor Website!



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Well after a long time of planning and working on it, I've managed to get a nice splash page up and running. Now I'll be able to post news and pictures as well as links. The full version should be up soon but this splash page should provide enough information for people this year.

Let me know what you think! I've had several friends help with the coding to get it to display properly for all viewers (Firefox/IE etc) so please let me know if it displays properly for you.

Enjoy!

*www.LoveManor.com*


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I've designed a new front page for the website. It's a bit of a foreshadowing of what's to come! I've had an extremely busy year and haven't had time to finish the main site. Hope you like it, don't forget to sign the guest book.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I've installed a new comment feature on my blog which makes commenting easier and allows you to subscribe. Please test it out and let me know if it's working! Cheers!


----------

